# ‘Vintage’ Burger King found untouched behind wall in shopping mall



## GURPS

Fast-food fanatics went crazy over a photo of a recently “discovered” Burger King, preserved and appearing almost blemish-free despite being a relic of the past.

The old restaurant was found hidden behind a wall in a Wilmington, Delaware, mall and looked completely untouched.

“A fully intact vintage Burger King was found behind a wall at the Concord Mall in Wilmington, DE. This photo was snapped by Jonathon Pruitt April of 2022,” a user by the name of RealJezebelley tweeted on Thursday.

The tweet has since scored over 18,000 retweets and 187,000 likes.

People loved the blast from the past and commented their shock and amusement.










						‘Vintage’ Burger King found untouched behind wall in shopping mall
					

A viral tweet shared to Twitter showed an old Burger King behind hidden in a mall in Wilmington, Delaware that looked perfectly in tact.




					nypost.com


----------



## PrchJrkr

At first glance at the title, I thought they had found an actual burger behind a wall and was thinking it was probably still edible.


----------



## Bluecrqbe

GURPS said:


> Fast-food fanatics went crazy over a photo of a recently “discovered” Burger King, preserved and appearing almost blemish-free despite being a relic of the past.
> 
> The old restaurant was found hidden behind a wall in a Wilmington, Delaware, mall and looked completely untouched.
> 
> “A fully intact vintage Burger King was found behind a wall at the Concord Mall in Wilmington, DE. This photo was snapped by Jonathon Pruitt April of 2022,” a user by the name of RealJezebelley tweeted on Thursday.
> 
> The tweet has since scored over 18,000 retweets and 187,000 likes.
> 
> People loved the blast from the past and commented their shock and amusement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Vintage’ Burger King found untouched behind wall in shopping mall
> 
> 
> A viral tweet shared to Twitter showed an old Burger King behind hidden in a mall in Wilmington, Delaware that looked perfectly in tact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Good bot, more stories like this


----------



## Gilligan

Bluecrqbe said:


> Good bot, more stories like this


Your irony is showing. Might wanna tuck that in.


----------



## vraiblonde

PrchJrkr said:


> At first glance at the title, I thought they had found an actual burger behind a wall and was thinking it was probably still edible.



"You gonna eat that?"


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Your irony is showing. Might wanna tuck that in.




Ah Yes the Old BOT Accusation .... When will Sappy fall aback and call me a Russian Bot

or was that TJ / Transporter / Gin Smoke


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Not sure I'd call 2009 vintage


----------



## black dog

PrchJrkr said:


> At first glance at the title, I thought they had found an actual burger behind a wall and was thinking it was probably still edible.


That would be a Hostess Twinkie.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> "You gonna eat that?"


This falls under the 3 decade rule.


----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> This falls under the 3 decade rule.


Probably tastes better than the ones they serve now.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Sneakers said:


> Probably tastes better than the ones they serve now.


BK has turned to crap, hasnt it?


----------



## Sneakers

PeoplesElbow said:


> BK has turned to crap, hasnt it?


I could almost deal with it, but when they, and McD, changed the fries and the oils, there wasn't any reason to go there anymore.  They ruined the fries.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Sneakers said:


> I could almost deal with it, but when they, and McD, changed the fries and the oils, there wasn't any reason to go there anymore.  They ruined the fries.


Nothing has any taste any more imho, the burgers are terrible.

My goto for burger and fries now is Dairy Queen, even get ice cream in a $7 combo.


----------

